# WestJet Converts to Metric Time



## The Davy Crockett (Apr 1, 2014)

The Canadian airline WestJet announced today that they are converting to metric time.

More at this link.


----------



## GG-1 (Apr 2, 2014)

I was a milaminute away from thinking they are NUTS!

Aloha


----------



## chakk (Apr 2, 2014)

Amtrak should use this system when reporting arrival delays.


----------



## AKA (Apr 2, 2014)

Good one :hi:


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 2, 2014)

April Fools! 

And the EB will arrive into Chicago early!


----------



## MattW (Apr 4, 2014)

I was hoping this was true. I've been running off of 24 hour time for years now, so much easier. When I first read it I had thought that "metric time" was just another way of saying 24 hour time since we're one of the few countries that does am/pm just like the Imperial system.


----------

